# Francia - Marocco. Semifinale, 14 dicembre ore 20. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2022)

Seconda semifinale che si giocherà mercoledì 14 dicembre. La Francia troverà il Marocco che, se si guarda il nome, non dovrebbe essere un problema per i francesi. Ma il Marocco è arivato in questa semifinale con grande merito giocando contro Croazia, Belgio, Spagna e Portogallo e senza subire nemmeno un gol. Il Marocco cerca la gloria per un finale che potrebbe portare in estati l'intero continente africano e mondo arabo. La Francia però rimane la favorita. Mbappè, Theo e Giroud stanno facendo la differenza inoltre possiede un centrocampo molto dinamico e giovane. La Francia cerca la sua seconda finale di fila. L'ultima squadra a riuscirci è il Brasile che fece 3 finali consecutive tra il 94 ed il 2002. Mentre vincere due coppe del mondo in serie è successo solo due volte nella storia Italia 34-38 e Brasile 58-62.

Nota: I francesi sono anche la nazionale che, contando dal 98, potrebbero collezionare 6 finali totali tra mondiale ed Europeo. Nessuna nazionale ha fatto cosi tante finali negli ultimi 24 anni. Un nazione che prima del 98 ha avuto risultati abbastanza deludenti a parte un europeo nel 84.

La diretta su Rai 1 alle ore 20

*UFFICIALI*

*Francia: Lloris; Koundé, Varane, Konaté, T. Hernandez; Fofana, Tchouameni; Griezmann Dembele, Mbappé , Giroud.*

*Marocco: Bounou; El Yamiq, Saiss, Aguerd; Hakimi, Amrabat, Ounahi, Mazraoui; Ziyech, En-Nesyri, Boufal.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Non so se in passato sia già successo, ma c'è anche la possibilità di una finale Francia - Croazia esattamente come 4 anni fa


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda semifinale che si giocherà mercoledì 14 dicembre. La Francia troverà il Marocco che, se si guarda il nome, non dovrebbe essere un problema per i francesi. Ma il Marocco è arivato in questa semifinale con grande merito giocando contro Croazia, Belgio, Spagna e Portogallo e senza subire nemmeno un gol. Il Marocco cerca la gloria per un finale che potrebbe portare in estati l'intero continente africano e mondo arabo. La Francia però rimane la favorita. Mbappè, Theo e Giroud stanno facendo la differenza inoltre possiede un centrocampo molto dinamico e giovane. La Francia cerca la sua seconda finale di fila. L'ultima squadra a riuscirci è il Brasile che fece 3 finali consecutive tra il 94 ed il 2002. Mentre vincere due coppe del mondo in serie è successo solo due volte nella storia Italia 34-38 e Brasile 58-62.
> 
> Nota: I francesi sono anche la nazionale che, contando dal 98, potrebbero collezionare 6 finali totali tra mondiale ed Europeo. Nessuna nazionale ha fatto cosi tante finali negli ultimi 24 anni. Un nazione che prima del 98 ha avuto risultati abbastanza deludenti a parte un europeo nel 84.
> 
> La diretta su Rai 1 alle ore 20


Per il fatto che sono coloro che hanno fatto meglio dal '98 in poi rosico e non poco.

Maledetti franzosi.

Ma dove si presenta il Marocco... sa le sveglie che prendono. Il terzo è arrivato.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se in passato sia già successo, ma c'è anche la possibilità di una finale Francia - Croazia esattamente come 4 anni fa



No, mai successo.

P.S. Grazie ad @honua per aver ricordato il precedente tra Argentina e Germania.


----------



## honua (11 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, mai successo.



Germania-Argentina 1986 e 1990


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Dicembre 2022)

La finale sarà Francia Argentina
Sebbene la Croazia non la sottovaluto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2022)

Non riesco proprio a tifare Marocco, ma per gli altri mangiarane ovviamente vorrei trattamento Satan.

Niente, la guardo da semplice spettatore.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

honua ha scritto:


> Germania-Argentina 1986 e 1990



Vero. Non lo avevo considerato.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La finale sarà Francia Argentina
> Sebbene la Croazia non la sottovaluto



Messi è all’ultima chiamata per il Mondiale.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (11 Dicembre 2022)

Finale secondo me Francia - Croazia con vittoria della Francia. 
Il Marocco per quanto mi riguarda è andato fin troppo avanti nella competizione. Con quei cerebrolesi di marocchini in giro a far danni non avrebbero manco dovuto partecipare al mondiale.


----------



## Djici (11 Dicembre 2022)

Si tifa Croazia come se non ci fosse un domani. Gia per non vedere Francia Marocco o Messi vincere la coppa...
D'altronde Ivana Knoll ha pure promesso che se la Croazia vince allora fa cadere la bandiera 

Non metto la foto di Ivana solo per non creare problemi a @admin ma e veramente CLAMOROSA


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si tifa Croazia come se non ci fosse un domani. Gia per non vedere Francia Marocco o Messi vincere la coppa...
> D'altronde Ivana Knoll ha pure promesso che se la Croazia vince allora fa cadere la bandiera
> 
> *Non metto la foto di Ivana *solo per non creare problemi a @admin ma e veramente CLAMOROSA



La foto la trovi qui 








Squadra favorita per la vittoria del Mondiale



Ho scoperto ora la tipa della Croazia che ha promesso di denudarsi in caso di vittoria. Ok, ho scelto la mia squadra.





www.milanworld.net


----------



## honua (11 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Finale secondo me Francia - Croazia con vittoria della Francia.
> Il Marocco per quanto mi riguarda è andato fin troppo avanti nella competizione. Con quei cerebrolesi di marocchini in giro a far danni non avrebbero manco dovuto partecipare al mondiale.



Vittoria del marocco all'89° e lo sai che vedi nelle banlieu! La guerra civile


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si tifa Croazia come se non ci fosse un domani. Gia per non vedere Francia Marocco o Messi vincere la coppa...
> D'altronde Ivana Knoll ha pure promesso che se la Croazia vince allora fa cadere la bandiera
> 
> Non metto la foto di Ivana solo per non creare problemi a @admin ma e veramente CLAMOROSA


Tanta roba. Forza Croazia!!!


----------



## Marilson (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so se in passato sia già successo, ma c'è anche la possibilità di una finale Francia - Croazia esattamente come 4 anni fa



1986 e 1990. Argentina-Germania


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda semifinale che si giocherà mercoledì 14 dicembre. La Francia troverà il Marocco che, se si guarda il nome, non dovrebbe essere un problema per i francesi. Ma il Marocco è arivato in questa semifinale con grande merito giocando contro Croazia, Belgio, Spagna e Portogallo e senza subire nemmeno un gol. Il Marocco cerca la gloria per un finale che potrebbe portare in estati l'intero continente africano e mondo arabo. La Francia però rimane la favorita. Mbappè, Theo e Giroud stanno facendo la differenza inoltre possiede un centrocampo molto dinamico e giovane. La Francia cerca la sua seconda finale di fila. L'ultima squadra a riuscirci è il Brasile che fece 3 finali consecutive tra il 94 ed il 2002. Mentre vincere due coppe del mondo in serie è successo solo due volte nella storia Italia 34-38 e Brasile 58-62.
> 
> Nota: I francesi sono anche la nazionale che, contando dal 98, potrebbero collezionare 6 finali totali tra mondiale ed Europeo. Nessuna nazionale ha fatto cosi tante finali negli ultimi 24 anni. Un nazione che prima del 98 ha avuto risultati abbastanza deludenti a parte un europeo nel 84.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda semifinale che si giocherà mercoledì 14 dicembre. La Francia troverà il Marocco che, se si guarda il nome, non dovrebbe essere un problema per i francesi. Ma il Marocco è arivato in questa semifinale con grande merito giocando contro Croazia, Belgio, Spagna e Portogallo e senza subire nemmeno un gol. Il Marocco cerca la gloria per un finale che potrebbe portare in estati l'intero continente africano e mondo arabo. La Francia però rimane la favorita. Mbappè, Theo e Giroud stanno facendo la differenza inoltre possiede un centrocampo molto dinamico e giovane. La Francia cerca la sua seconda finale di fila. L'ultima squadra a riuscirci è il Brasile che fece 3 finali consecutive tra il 94 ed il 2002. Mentre vincere due coppe del mondo in serie è successo solo due volte nella storia Italia 34-38 e Brasile 58-62.
> 
> Nota: I francesi sono anche la nazionale che, contando dal 98, potrebbero collezionare 6 finali totali tra mondiale ed Europeo. Nessuna nazionale ha fatto cosi tante finali negli ultimi 24 anni. Un nazione che prima del 98 ha avuto risultati abbastanza deludenti a parte un europeo nel 84.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda semifinale che si giocherà mercoledì 14 dicembre. La Francia troverà il Marocco che, se si guarda il nome, non dovrebbe essere un problema per i francesi. Ma il Marocco è arivato in questa semifinale con grande merito giocando contro Croazia, Belgio, Spagna e Portogallo e senza subire nemmeno un gol. Il Marocco cerca la gloria per un finale che potrebbe portare in estati l'intero continente africano e mondo arabo. La Francia però rimane la favorita. Mbappè, Theo e Giroud stanno facendo la differenza inoltre possiede un centrocampo molto dinamico e giovane. La Francia cerca la sua seconda finale di fila. L'ultima squadra a riuscirci è il Brasile che fece 3 finali consecutive tra il 94 ed il 2002. Mentre vincere due coppe del mondo in serie è successo solo due volte nella storia Italia 34-38 e Brasile 58-62.
> 
> Nota: I francesi sono anche la nazionale che, contando dal 98, potrebbero collezionare 6 finali totali tra mondiale ed Europeo. Nessuna nazionale ha fatto cosi tante finali negli ultimi 24 anni. Un nazione che prima del 98 ha avuto risultati abbastanza deludenti a parte un europeo nel 84.
> 
> ...



Beh che dire? Sicuramente è una delle partite più importanti e significative della storia del calcio, ma non solo, nella storia dello sport ci sono veramente pochissimi eventi che hanno generato un tale clamore. La situazione è più che tesa.

Il Marocco, che è una favola tra le favole, ha messo insieme Africa, Arabi ed ultimi. Tifosi in Somalia ammassati con bandiere marocchine, in Congo, in Eritrea, ma anche in Indonesia o Malesia. Si tratta di una rivalsa, dove non riesce ad arrivare la politica a volte ci pensa lo sport. Ed io, tifosissimo di Messi, ormai da tempo ho lasciato quella sponda per tifare quella Marocchina. Chiassosa e a tratti indisponente, ma talmente carica di significato da aver unito mezzo mondo, quello degli ultimi. Pure in Palestina, sotto le manganellate, hanno celebrato come se fossero loro in semifinale. Guardate solo chi sono andati a pigliare. Belgio, Spagna, Portogallo ed ora Francia. Manca l'Inghilterra e si facevano veramente tutti gli ex colonizzatori.

La Francia certo che parte con tutti i favori del pronostico, mai stati antipatici, Mbappe favoloso, Théo e Giroud strappacuore, ma il Marocco si è meritato più della mia simpatia. 

Sarà che le storie alla Ali o alla Maradona che "ruba al ladro" mi hanno sempre affascinato, ma spero con tutto il cuore che oggi vincano e che vanno a giocarsi la finale. 

Che razza di storia!!

Speriamo che si resti civili, in ogni caso. 
I miei amici Marocchini non dormono da giorni ahah, non li biasimo.


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2022)

Sui Champs Elysées tutti i negozi hanno messo le protezioni perché hanno paura che ci sia saccheggio e distruzione


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda semifinale che si giocherà mercoledì 14 dicembre. La Francia troverà il Marocco che, se si guarda il nome, non dovrebbe essere un problema per i francesi. Ma il Marocco è arivato in questa semifinale con grande merito giocando contro Croazia, Belgio, Spagna e Portogallo e senza subire nemmeno un gol. Il Marocco cerca la gloria per un finale che potrebbe portare in estati l'intero continente africano e mondo arabo. La Francia però rimane la favorita. Mbappè, Theo e Giroud stanno facendo la differenza inoltre possiede un centrocampo molto dinamico e giovane. La Francia cerca la sua seconda finale di fila. L'ultima squadra a riuscirci è il Brasile che fece 3 finali consecutive tra il 94 ed il 2002. Mentre vincere due coppe del mondo in serie è successo solo due volte nella storia Italia 34-38 e Brasile 58-62.
> 
> Nota: I francesi sono anche la nazionale che, contando dal 98, potrebbero collezionare 6 finali totali tra mondiale ed Europeo. Nessuna nazionale ha fatto cosi tante finali negli ultimi 24 anni. Un nazione che prima del 98 ha avuto risultati abbastanza deludenti a parte un europeo nel 84.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## ARKANA (14 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque vada a finire, questa notte nella banlieu di Parigi ci sarà una guerra civile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Comunque vada a finire, questa notte nella banlieu di Parigi ci sarà una guerra civile



Penso proprio che la guerra civile si trasferirà in brevissimo tempo anche in altre città  
Anche in Italia, soprattutto se il marocco dovesse perdere (e speriamo subiscano anche una bella umiliazione di 4-5 a 0 )


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Dicembre 2022)

Se vince il marocco non uscite di casa dopo le 22 se siete a Milano, prevedo un delirio.

ma sarà dura, Francia favoritissima.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Marocco.


----------



## ARKANA (14 Dicembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se vince il marocco non uscite di casa dopo le 22 se siete a Milano, prevedo un delirio.
> 
> ma sarà dura, Francia favoritissima.


Sicuro la Francia è molto più forte, ma sto vedendo che lo stadio è quasi tutto rosso secondo me non è così scontata


----------



## ARKANA (14 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Sicuro la Francia è molto più forte, ma sto vedendo che lo stadio è quasi tutto rosso secondo me non è così scontata


Come non detto xD grande theo


----------



## folletto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Gol di Theo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Finita. Theo ora vale 200 milioni.


----------



## TheKombo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ha segnato Mario Rui


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

THEO GOL


----------



## bobbylukr (14 Dicembre 2022)

Andato anche lui


----------



## kipstar (14 Dicembre 2022)

theo.....


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2022)

Grande Theo


----------



## folletto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finita. Theo ora vale 200 milioni.


Finita? Il Marocco ha buoni giocatori, è una buona squadra, Hakimi, Amrabat è una bestia, buon portiere........certo è difficile competere con le chiappe di una squadra che è pure molto forte come la Francia


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ma vaff...già finita


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Finita? Il Marocco ha buoni giocatori, è una buona squadra, Hakimi, Amrabat è una bestia, buon portiere........certo è difficile competere con le chiappe di una squadra che è pure molto forte come la Francia



Spero che tu abbia ragione ma oggettivamente la Francia è più forte.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Andato anche lui




Dove?


----------



## folletto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero che tu abbia ragione ma oggettivamente la Francia è più forte.


Sicuramente, anche politicamente più forte tra l'altro


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Milanisti in palla


----------



## TheKombo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Sfortunato l'attaccante del Lanciano


----------



## chicagousait (14 Dicembre 2022)

Theo ha segnato, segnasse anche Oliviero e poi che domini e vinca il Marocco


----------



## bmb (14 Dicembre 2022)

Aggiornamento gol degli inspiegabili rispetto a Inter, Napoli e Juve?


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Sicuro la Francia è molto più forte, ma sto vedendo che lo stadio è quasi tutto rosso secondo me non è così scontata


Si, Stadio super carico.
Non vedo l’ora sia San Valentino, tra un po’ toccherà a noi “spingere” i ragazzi.


----------



## Raryof (14 Dicembre 2022)

Non ho visto il gol, come ha segnato Gosensheo?


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ladratina qui eh...


----------



## danjr (14 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non ho visto il gol, come ha segnato Gosensheo?


Ti sbagli, ha segnato di marcho


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Theo sta prendendo tante botte.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Dicembre 2022)

La smettessero di fare fallo su Theo, ci serve integro


----------



## TheKombo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Theo tartassato


----------



## Andris (14 Dicembre 2022)

perchè ha tirato subito Giroud ???
era lontano il difensore, tutto il tempo di piazzarla


----------



## Andris (14 Dicembre 2022)

che gollonzo di stinco stava per fare il marocchino


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Bravo Marocco a crederci.


----------



## Andris (14 Dicembre 2022)

reazione marocchina molto diversa dai croati ieri, anzi meriterebbe il pari


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ma perché il telecronista ritardato della Rai continua a dire che c'era rigore per il Marocco? 
Theo anticipa di netto l'avversario ed è quest'ultimo a far dallo su Theo andandogli addosso.


----------



## folletto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> reazione marocchina molto diversa dai croati ieri, anzi meriterebbe il pari


E giocando neanche male eh


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma perché il telecronista ritardato della Rai continua a dire che c'era rigore per il Marocco?
> Theo anticipa di netto l'avversario ed è quest'ultimo a far dallo su Theo andandogli addosso.


Assolutamente no.
Theo non ha più il controllo della palla e va a sbattere sul marocchino che stava per impossessarsi della palla.
Per me e rigore.
E non lo dico solo perché tifo contro la Francia.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma perché il telecronista ritardato della Rai continua a dire che c'era rigore per il Marocco?
> Theo anticipa di netto l'avversario ed è quest'ultimo a far dallo su Theo andandogli addosso.


Non scherziamo. Theo ha fatto il furbetto.

Non tocca palla, allunga il piede ed il Marocchino correndo sbatte. Per me netto.

Come netto l'arancione (forse rosso ) poco dopo su Theo.


----------



## TheKombo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Bel primo tempo, partita ancora aperta. Il Marocco comunque ha una gamba impressionante


----------



## Snake (14 Dicembre 2022)

rigore solare negato al marocco


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Bel primo tempo, partita ancora aperta. Il Marocco comunque ha una gamba impressionante



Il Marocco meriterebbe il pareggio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. Theo ha fatto il furbetto.
> 
> Non tocca palla, allunga il piede ed il Marocchino correndo sbatte. Per me netto.
> 
> Come netto l'arancione (forse rosso ) poco dopo su Theo.



A me sembra che Theo prende e sposta la palla e l'altro gli va addosso. Oltretutto Theo è in caduta..


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> rigore solare negato al marocco



C’è Macron in tribuna.


----------



## TheKombo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Marocco meriterebbe il pareggio.


Si, però anche la Francia poteva raddoppiare tranquillamente con le 2 occasioni di Giroud


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A me sembra che Theo prende e sposta la palla e l'altro gli va addosso. Oltretutto Theo è in caduta..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603112507870060544


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Si, però anche la Francia poteva raddoppiare tranquillamente con le 2 occasioni di Giroud



Vero, se la stanno giocando comunque.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603112507870060544


Diciamo che almeno non meritava il giallo Boufal, per me rigore netto comunque.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2022)

Anche Marchisio ha detto che non è rigore. L'hanno anche fatto rivedere..

Mai rigore quello. Theo sposta la palla, il Marocchino prova a prenderla e non ci riesce e colpisce Theo. Come si fa a dire che è rigore?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> A me sembra che Theo prende e sposta la palla e l'altro gli va addosso. Oltretutto Theo è in caduta..



Theo prende la palla in caduta ma è lui a travolgere il marocchino.
Si può discutere se sia giusto o meno assegnare un rigore del genere dopo che il difensore tocca prima la palla, ma affermare che sia stato il marocchino ad andare addosso a Theo anche no  
O almeno, questa è l'impressione che ho avuto in diretta. Vediamo se ritrasmettono le immagini


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Theo prende la palla in caduta ma è lui a travolgere il marocchino.
> Si può discutere se sia giusto o meno assegnare un rigore del genere dopo che il difensore tocca prima la palla, ma affermare che sia stato il marocchino ad andare addosso a Theo anche no
> O almeno, questa è l'impressione che ho avuto in diretta. Vediamo se ritrasmettono le immagini



Theo tocca la palla e per toccarla va in caduta. Il Marocchino gli va addosso. Non ha colpe il Marocchino, perché ovviamente non può fermarsi in tempo zero. Ma Theo anticipa e basta. Guarda il video poco sopra a questi post, si vede chiaramente.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche Marchisio ha detto che non è rigore. L'hanno anche fatto rivedere..
> 
> Mai rigore quello. Theo sposta la palla, il Marocchino prova a prenderla e non ci riesce e colpisce Theo. Come si fa a dire che è rigore?


Ma scusa eh, quindi è lecito cadere con un movimento innaturale? Theo ha fatto quel movimento proprio per anticipare Boufal, e se cade quello mica può smaterializzarsi, boh. 

Non avesse fatto quello si sarebbe trovato nei casini.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma scusa eh, quindi è lecito cadere con un movimento innaturale? Theo ha fatto quel movimento proprio per anticipare Boufal, e se cade quello mica può smaterializzarsi, boh.
> 
> Non avesse fatto quello si sarebbe trovato nei casini.



Il giallo per il Marocchino non ha senso, ma il fallo lo fa quest'ultimo. Sennò non ha senso anticipare dai.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Theo tocca la palla e per toccarla va in caduta. Il Marocchino gli va addosso. Non ha colpe il Marocchino, perché ovviamente non può fermarsi in tempo zero. Ma Theo anticipa e basta. Guarda il video poco sopra a questi post, si vede chiaramente.



Di rigore non dato secondo me si sarebbe potuto parlare se Theo non avesse colpito il pallone prima di scivolare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

per me scontro di gioco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Theo tocca la palla e per toccarla va in caduta. Il Marocchino gli va addosso. Non ha colpe il Marocchino, perché ovviamente non può fermarsi in tempo zero. Ma Theo anticipa e basta. Guarda il video poco sopra a questi post, si vede chiaramente.



Visto visto, Theo la tocca ma comunque il contatto è da attribuire a lui che in caduta travolge l'avversario (che aveva leggermente la gamba larga). Però se il marocchino non fosse stato travolto si sarebbe ritrovato con la palla a 2 passi e con Theo in terra.
In ogni caso meglio così, già i francesi rompevano le palle per il rigore che aveva causato con quella spallata nella precedente partita


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il giallo per il Marocchino non ha senso, ma il fallo lo fa quest'ultimo. Sennò non ha senso anticipare dai.


Eh vabbè non ne usciamo. Secondo me è impossibile anticipare un movimento innaturale che porta un atleta con dei quadricipiti di Theo cadere goffamente.

Theo talmente si cacato sotto è rimasto a terra per 3 minuti eheh. 

Ergo, se non è mai nella vita fallo del Marocchino allora è rigore. Ecco il ragionamento mio


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Arbitro inadeguato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Mbappe in modalità Usain Bolt


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Inquadrato Macron. Anche lui ha preso la mazzetta?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Marocco che si mangia di tutto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2022)

Non voglio vedere quel pagliaccio di Messi vincere il mondiale. Chiunque arrivi in finale deve battere l'Argentina.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Inquadrato Macron. Anche lui ha preso la mazzetta?



No, lui l’ha pagata per far vincere la Francia


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

francia alle corde, in questi casi giroud diventa uomo in meno.
poi magari metterà il gol ma di solito......


----------



## Milanoide (14 Dicembre 2022)

È tempo che la Francia/Mbappé diventino concreti nel momento in cui riusciranno a ripartire


----------



## Solo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Mangiarane in versione Juve di Allegri...


----------



## Swaitak (14 Dicembre 2022)

noi il nostro goal milanista l'abbiamo fatto, avanti Zyech!


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

l'unico 4231 non fallimentare al mondiale è stato quello con griezmann in campo che fa più il difensore che l'attaccante.
studia pioli, te e il tuo calcio fluido..........
e guarda come si sfrutta theo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Francia in grande difficoltà.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Molto meglio il Marocco onestamente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Dicembre 2022)

Dembele comunque è veramente un pacco. 8 palle su 10 le sbaglia. Corre. E basta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2022)

Classica leccatina RAi a Orsato


----------



## TheKombo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Dembele comunque è veramente un pacco. 8 palle su 10 le sbaglia. Corre. E basta


Fumoso


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

thuram al posto di giroud infatti ha riadrizzato la partita, questo dovrebbe farci capire di cosa abbiam bisogno noi.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Classica leccatina RAi a Orsato



Si ma oggettivamente ha arbitrato meglio di questo di oggi.


----------



## Solo (14 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> thuram al posto di giroud infatti ha riadrizzato la partita, questo dovrebbe farci capire di cosa abbiam bisogno noi.


Vediamo se Origi con la preparazione invernale si sveglia...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vediamo se Origi con la preparazione invernale si sveglia...



A me sembra in letargo.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buonanotte


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

il tanto criticato deschamps mette una squadra equilibrata e becca tutti i cambi, mai visto fare da pioli quest'anno per esempio.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Dicembre 2022)

Maledetto Sarkozy


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Dicembre 2022)

due gol su rimpallo sti francesi


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2022)

Francia di melma!
Ora mi tocca pure tifare argentina.
Maledetti!


----------



## TheKombo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Chiusa ma onore al Marocco


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vediamo se Origi con la preparazione invernale si sveglia...


coi nostri piedi quadri uno come giroud è depotenziato, origano è la nostra unica speranza....


----------



## chicagousait (14 Dicembre 2022)

Raddoppio immeritato, ma la finale non poteva che essere Francia - Argentina


----------



## Jack92 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Griezmann come trequartista da noi sarebbe perfetto, giocatore di un intelligenza e classe sopraffina. 
altro che cdk…


----------



## Raryof (14 Dicembre 2022)

Domani bisogna chiudere Ziyech, ci serve troppo un giocatore simile.
Mike
Calabria Kalulu Tomori Theo
Isma Tonali
Ziyech Cdk Leao
Giroud

Soprattutto per fare gioco a destra in modo da non avere sempre il solito Leao che fa cose e il belga che guarda passivamente l'azione, questa sì che è una squadra di altissimo livello.


----------



## Solo (14 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Francia di melma!
> Ora mi tocca pure tifare argentina.
> Maledetti!


Fai come me. Tifa asteroide.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Domani bisogna chiudere Ziyech, ci serve troppo un giocatore simile.
> Mike
> Calabria Kalulu Tomori Theo
> Isma Tonali
> ...


Addirittura ALTISSIMO LIVELLO solo per l'arrivo di Ziyech e col Cdk attuale? Senza contare che è una squadra totalmente senza equilibrio


----------



## Milanoide (14 Dicembre 2022)

Se la Croazia non ha già mollato, anche la partita per il terzo posto sarà interessante


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

culo modalità inter: ON


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2022)

Hanno un fondoschiena clamoroso.


----------



## folletto (14 Dicembre 2022)

Risultato “eccessivo”, il Marocco ha dominato per oltre un’ora


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Jack92 ha scritto:


> Griezmann come trequartista da noi sarebbe perfetto, giocatore di un intelligenza e classe sopraffina.
> altro che cdk…


mi ha stupito, non credevo fosse così bravo ad interpretarlo.


----------



## Raryof (14 Dicembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Addirittura ALTISSIMO LIVELLO solo per l'arrivo di Ziyech e col Cdk attuale? Senza contare che è una squadra totalmente senza equilibrio


Sì altissimo livello, in Italia abbiamo i migliori per ogni reparto se il marocchino infila assist a spruzzo diventeremmo davvero un bel mostro, considerando che poi in panca abbiamo ancora gente come Diaz, Origi, Kjaer, Ante ecc, oltre ai due cosi a destra che come riserve vanno benissimo.


----------



## Djici (14 Dicembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Fai come me. Tifa asteroide.


Purtroppo le probabilità che succeda sono poche 
Sul campo tiferò argentina.
Poi se l'asteroide mi fa la sorpresina sarà tanto di guadagnato


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

Grandissima favola, grandissima. Viaggio emozionante, ed oggi neanche avevano la difesa titolare tolto Hakimi. Ho sognato col popolo Marocchino, Arabo ed Africano. Commovente per quanto mi riguarda  

Almeno posso dedicarmi a tifare Messi, il giocatore più forte della storia, che merita il mondiale. Coroniamo il sogno Leo.


----------



## Franz64 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Godo per gli sfinteristi che si stanno mangiando il fegato. Continuano a parlare di culo bilan e insultano Theo. Nel chiulo cartonati prescritti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Dicembre 2022)

È già iniziata la guerra civile?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Dicembre 2022)

Pioli is on fire è oramai la canzone ufficiale del calcio mondiale? La mettono ovunque


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

Oh comunque se vince la Francia diventa la sola nazionale ad aver vinto due mondiali di fila, come l'Italia. Arrivando a -1 da noi, con un futuro incredibile davanti. Con quelli che stanno scoppiando poi, occhio che rischiano di diventare la nazionale n1 al mondo. Ahi ahi ahi .. 

Due domande il sistema calcio Italiano è ora che se le ponga. Dagli anni 90 stanno sfornando campioni a più non posso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Grandissima favola, grandissima. Viaggio emozionante, ed oggi neanche avevano la difesa titolare tolto Hakimi. Ho sognato col popolo Marocchino, Arabo ed Africano. Commovente per quanto mi riguarda
> 
> Almeno posso dedicarmi a tifare Messi, il giocatore più forte della storia, che merita il mondiale. Coroniamo il sogno Leo.


adani, torna in rai ahahahahahah


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adani, torna in rai ahahahahahah


Ahahah, no no. Io Messi proprio non riesco a non adorarlo. Poi pure a le Adani e Cassano lo fanno diventare antipatico, ma non è colpa sua.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Grandissima favola, grandissima. Viaggio emozionante, ed oggi neanche avevano la difesa titolare tolto Hakimi. Ho sognato col popolo Marocchino, Arabo ed Africano. Commovente per quanto mi riguarda
> 
> Almeno posso dedicarmi a tifare Messi, il giocatore più forte della storia, che merita il mondiale. Coroniamo il sogno Leo.



Meno male che dal sogno "africano" ci siamo svegliati, sennò rischiavano di svegliarci domattina coi cassonetti in fiamme come in Belgio.
Olé


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahahah, no no. Io Messi proprio non riesco a non adorarlo. Poi pure a le Adani e Cassano lo fanno diventare antipatico, ma non è colpa sua.


adoralo pure ma migliore della storia è allargarsi troppo, ma indipendentemente se vince o no il mondiale che c'entra poco e probabilmente perderà malamente.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Meno male che dal sogno "africano" ci siamo svegliati, sennò rischiavano di svegliarci domattina coi cassonetti in fiamme come in Belgio.
> Olé


Ehhh vabbè...

Perché Africano in citazione? Ragazzi, se per 20 scemi ci mettiamo ad odiare 1 miliardo ed a tifare contro... No dai, per tutto quello che significava io ero al 100% per loro. Passionali e chiassosi, vero. Io comunque ero a Bruxelles nel 2018, dopo la partita tra Francia e Belgio si è scatenata una mega rissa tra francesi e belga, i primi sfottevano ed i secondi non l'hanno presa proprio bene. Che poi lo stesso giorno, mentre alcuni facevano baccano a Bruxelles, gli altri erano occupati a spazzare e pulire lo stadio dopo la partita. Come i Giapponesi.

Tra il tifoso ed il tifo bisogna tirare una bella linea, per quanto mi riguarda. Io non voglio essere confuso con un ultrà per esempio


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adoralo pure ma migliore della storia è allargarsi troppo, ma indipendentemente se vince o no il mondiale che c'entra poco e probabilmente perderà malamente.


Opinione tua, rispettabilissima, ma tua.

La mia è che lo sia. E se pure dirigenti emeriti del Real, come Valdarno, che con Diego ci ha giocato, dicono che Messi è il miglior Maradona ogni singola partita, non ad intermittenza. Senza contare che il mondo conta 8 miliardi di persone, non 4. 

Per quanto mi riguarda, CR7 e Messi sono i due migliori di sempre.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ehhh vabbè...
> 
> Perché Africano in citazione? Ragazzi, se per 20 scemi ci mettiamo ad odiare 1 miliardo ed a tifare contro... No dai, per tutto quello che significava io ero al 100% per loro. Passionali e chiassosi, vero. Io comunque ero a Bruxelles nel 2018, dopo la partita tra Francia e Belgio si è scatenata una mega rissa tra francesi e belga, i primi sfottevano ed i secondi non l'hanno presa proprio bene. Che poi lo stesso giorno, mentre alcuni facevano baccano a Bruxelles, gli altri erano occupati a spazzare e pulire lo stadio dopo la partita. Come i Giapponesi.
> 
> Tra il tifoso ed il tifo bisogna tirare una bella linea, per quanto mi riguarda. Io non voglio essere confuso con un ultrà per esempio



Africano tra virgolette perché sono africani ma non rappresentano tutta l'Africa, né più né meno.
Non ricordo se esiste una figura retorica contraria alla sineddoche ma se non esiste l'ho appena inventata 

Comunque, tolta la Croazia, le altre 3 facevano a gara a chi mi stava di più sulle balle, quindi tocca turarmi il naso per forza.
Quantomeno, sono due supermega big.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Opinione tua, rispettabilissima, ma tua.
> 
> La mia è che lo sia. E se pure dirigenti emeriti del Real, come Valdarno, che con Diego ci ha giocato, dicono che Messi è il miglior Maradona ogni singola partita, non ad intermittenza. Senza contare che il mondo conta 8 miliardi di persone, non 4.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, CR7 e Messi sono i due migliori di sempre.


ok con messi ti rispettavo ma con cr7 ti rido in faccia.
vabbe... opinioni dopotutto ma quanti anni hai per curiosità?


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Africano tra virgolette perché sono africani ma non rappresentano tutta l'Africa, né più né meno.
> Non ricordo se esiste una figura retorica contraria alla sineddoche ma se non esiste l'ho appena inventata
> 
> Comunque, tolta la Croazia, le altre 3 facevano a gara a chi mi stava di più sulle balle, quindi tocca turarmi il naso per forza.
> Quantomeno, sono due supermega big.


E vallona dire a tutta l'Africa 

In piazza a Senegal era pieno di tifosi locali con bandiere marocchine, in Somalia, in Etiopia, in Congo, in Camerun, in Ghana, in Mali, in Tunisia... E questi sono solo i primi che mi vengono in mente. Credimi, ne ho le scatole piene di video del genere, il mio capo (un professore associato di origine Marocchina) ed un mio collega dell'Etiopia mi hanno tartassato  

Guarda che non è banale. Forse per noi che ci "turiamo" il naso non è nulla, ma per loro avere una squadra Africana in semifinale è un orgoglio. Loro che sono stati anni sotto il dominio Francese o Belga o Europeo erano tifosi e si sentivano rappresentati. Avere un paese, che come loro ha sofferto la colonizzazione (e che lo soffrono ancora) che si batte tra i giganti Europei che hanno risorse incredibili e che hanno secoli di anticipo praticamente su tutto era come una battaglia che altrimenti non avrebbero saputo portare avanti. 

Per non parlare di tutti gli Arabi, Palestinesi che giravano con bandiere Marocchine e si beccano le botte dalla polizia Israeliana (senza troppo entrare nella simbologia, ma il messaggio è potente). Se non è una favola questa...

E speriamo che prima o poi una squadra Africana la vinca questa benedetta coppa!!


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok con messi ti rispettavo ma con cr7 ti rido in faccia.
> vabbe... opinioni dopotutto ma quanti anni hai per curiosità?


Quasi 30 

A dispetto delle antipatie personali, non so veramente come si possa criticare o non inserire tra i migliori di sempre. Al netto dei numeri e della longevità. Questo gioca al top da quando ha 17 anni. Va allo United e vince tutto battendo tutti i record. Idem al Real. Al Portogallo. Record assoluto di gol segnati. Un paio di centoni di assist. 5 palloni d'oro. 5 CL. 

Non ha fatto Ronaldinho o Ronaldo. Che poi non abbia il talento grezzo di questi due è opinabile, e ti posso venire incontro, ma per me i criteri da considerare sono molti altri.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> E vallona dire a tutta l'Africa
> 
> In piazza a Senegal era pieno di tifosi locali con bandiere marocchine, in Somalia, in Etiopia, in Congo, in Camerun, in Ghana, in Mali, in Tunisia... E questi sono solo i primi che mi vengono in mente. Credimi, ne ho le scatole piene di video del genere, il mio capo (un professore associato di origine Marocchina) ed un mio collega dell'Etiopia mi hanno tartassato
> 
> ...



Ma sicuramente è un orgoglio per quei Paesi.
Così come, altrettanto sicuramente, non è una questione di antipatia verso un popolo, la sua storia e le sue tradizioni.

Anzi oggettivamente hanno fatto un cammino pazzesco.
Però per una finale mondiale io sono un appassionato dei nomi grossi.
Argentina - Francia è tanta roba eh.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente è un orgoglio per quei Paesi.
> Così come, altrettanto sicuramente, non è una questione di antipatia verso un popolo, la sua storia e le sue tradizioni.
> 
> Anzi oggettivamente hanno fatto un cammino pazzesco.
> ...



Ci sta, ci sta. Io quando posso sono ancora legato a certi sentimenti romantici 

Speriamo in una bella partita, e che vinca il Messi migliore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Quasi 30
> 
> A dispetto delle antipatie personali, non so veramente come si possa criticare o non inserire tra i migliori di sempre. Al netto dei numeri e della longevità. Questo gioca al top da quando ha 17 anni. Va allo United e vince tutto battendo tutti i record. Idem al Real. Al Portogallo. Record assoluto di gol segnati. Un paio di centoni di assist. 5 palloni d'oro. 5 CL.
> 
> Non ha fatto Ronaldinho o Ronaldo. Che poi non abbia il talento grezzo di questi due è opinabile, e ti posso venire incontro, ma per me i criteri da considerare sono molti altri.


per me i numeri non contano, se parli del migliore di sempre devi valutare tutto.
non ha dato niente al calcio se non per scopi personali, non ha emozionato e non è amato se non dai bimbiminkia e questo è da tenere in considerazione.
impossibile comunque spiegare certe cose e farti cambiare idea. io se guardo un video del fenomeno mi commuovo per esempio, dubito che qualcuno lo faccia per cristiano tra qualche anno.
senza parlare del lato tecnico e tutto il resto.


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me i numeri non contano, se parli del migliore di sempre devi valutare tutto.
> non ha dato niente al calcio se non per scopi personali, non ha emozionato e non è amato se non dai bimbiminkia e questo è da tenere in considerazione.
> impossibile comunque spiegare certe cose e farti cambiare idea. io se guardo un video del fenomeno mi commuovo per esempio, dubito che qualcuno lo faccia per cristiano tra qualche anno.
> senza parlare del lato tecnico e tutto il resto.


Capisco il ragionamento. Proprio perché lo capisco benissimo non posso concordare con te su CR7. Sarà che ho seguito tutta la sua carriera assiduamente, come quella di Messi, ma ricordarsi di questi ultimi 2 anni e giudicare 21 anni di carriera ai massimi livelli non è corretto. Che sia un infamone egoista è vero, nulla da dire.

Per non andare indietro, la tripletta alla Juve in CL , la famosa rovesciata che ci ha fatto sbavare tutti. La tripletta alla Spagna all'ultimo mondiale, con punizione strepitosa all'ultimo secondo. La rimonta contro l'Atletico quando venne alla Juve. 

Per non andare indietro, ripeto. Perché Ronaldo queste cose sono anni e anni che le ha fatte. Sono 15 anni che si opina chi sia il migliore tra lui e Leo. Io non riesco ad esprimermi, adoro entrambi, le emozioni le ho ricevute in abbondanza dal Portoghese e dall'Argentino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Capisco il ragionamento. Proprio perché lo capisco benissimo non posso concordare con te su CR7. Sarà che ho seguito tutta la sua carriera assiduamente, come quella di Messi, ma ricordarsi di questi ultimi 2 anni e giudicare 21 anni di carriera ai massimi livelli non è corretto. Che sia un infamone egoista è vero, nulla da dire.
> 
> Per non andare indietro, la tripletta alla Juve in CL , la famosa rovesciata che ci ha fatto sbavare tutti. La tripletta alla Spagna all'ultimo mondiale, con punizione strepitosa all'ultimo secondo. La rimonta contro l'Atletico quando venne alla Juve.
> 
> Per non andare indietro, ripeto. Perché Ronaldo queste cose sono anni e anni che le ha fatte. Sono 15 anni che si opina chi sia il migliore tra lui e Leo. Io non riesco ad esprimermi, adoro entrambi, le emozioni le ho ricevute in abbondanza dal Portoghese e dall'Argentino.


avrebbero fatto meno triplette giocando in squadre normali e venendo azzoppati ogni 5 minuti come i grandi del passato. comunque paragonare anche solo loro 2 non ha senso. troppa differenza.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avrebbero fatto meno triplette giocando in squadre normali e venendo azzoppati ogni 5 minuti come i grandi del passato. comunque paragonare anche solo loro 2 non ha senso. troppa differenza.


Esatto, gente come Maradona e Van Basten veniva picchiata dall’inizio alla fine della partita, compresi vari interventi stronca carriera, gli attaccanti di oggi al confronto giocano sul velluto.


----------

